# Lightest production rifle



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

.

*
Who makes the lightest big production rifle in .270 to .30-06?*

I'm looking at buying a new rifle next year for deer hunting and I want something light. I don't mind spending a decent amount of money, however I'm not looking at anything over $1,200.

If someone makes a custom rifle that fits that price range, that's ok too.

.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I would guess the Tikka T3 Lite to be the lightest full sized production rifle available, at around 6lbs for all calibers (w/o scope).

I have one in 243 and it is noticably lighter than any of my Remington 700s, by far the lightest rifle I own. Also wonderfully accurate with a nice crisp 3lbs trigger out of the box...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Kifaru, make most calibers at 5 lb even. They specialize in light outdoor equipment. I think they would be considered a production type company and not custom.
In the companies we think of I think the Remington Titanium may be the lightest. In a smaller company there are the Carbon Magnums. I can't remember off hand the company name. Maybe I will remember in a day or so of someone else doesn't come up with it.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> Kifaru, make most calibers at 5 lb even. They specialize in light outdoor equipment. I think they would be considered a production type company and not custom.
> In the companies we think of I think the Remington Titanium may be the lightest. In a smaller company there are the Carbon Magnums. I can't remember off hand the company name. Maybe I will remember in a day or so of someone else doesn't come up with it.


Yeah, the Kifaru's like $3,500. lol. Nice gun though. They stopped making them I heard, while they are doing R&D for their 2nd gun.

The Remington is also like $2,000 i think.

I'll have to check out the Tikka's.

.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

.
I checked out the Tikka's and their weight and barrel length are all in metric.

Is the barrel for the .30-06 22inches or less? What's the weight?

What does a Tikka cost?

.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

The T3 Lite is 6-6.5 lbs with a 22" barrel in standard short & Long action calibers. I believe they are around $600 in stainless steel with a synthetic stock. I got a deal on mine and paid $480 new...

The walnut stocked version is a touch heavier, as are the magnum calibers with 24" barrel.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

NDTerminator said:


> The T3 Lite is 6-6.5 lbs with a 22" barrel in standard short & Long action calibers. I believe they are around $600 in stainless steel with a synthetic stock. I got a deal on mine and paid $480 new...
> 
> The walnut stocked version is a touch heavier, as are the magnum calibers with 24" barrel.


Thanks.

I'd be getting the stainless w/ synthetic stock.

Wonder what would be a caliber to shoot bigger game like elk, .270WSM or .30-06, either way, with the quality of today's bullets, I'm sure either would do well. *Which one is affected more by long range?*

Someone also pointed out Kimber, which I thought about earlier, but I thought they were a lot more expensive.
.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

If you are looking at the Tikka you better throw it up to your shoulder a few times. I have shot one in .30-06, and one in 22-250. They did not fit me at all. They are very nice rifles, but how they fit you will be more important than price or weight or looks.


----------



## rlzman68 (Jul 14, 2008)

Buy a Tikka they are great guns and a good price for what you get. You won't do better I have 3 of them 7mm-08 270wsm 223. All are GREAT shooters.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

I can second that tikka t3 ss lite in ought 6 is one nice rifle, smooth action crisp trigger, light and gauranteed 1" group at 100 yards.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Take a look at the Kimber rifles. 84M is in the 308 class rounds and the 8400s are in the WSM and standard lenth (270/06) length rounds. The 84M in the Montana grade, kevlar/carbon fiber with stainless, is a shade over 5 pounds. May be a hundred or so above your limit but in classic it would still be within. Best part is you are getting as close to a custom grade gun in a production rifle.


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

i would go with a kimber they are one of the lightest rifles i have ever picked up. not to mention they are very well made and accurized from the factory. i have seen them in gun shops for as little as $900 but if you go to a big name store they are usually quite a bit more spendy. my buddy has one in 308 and the only downside is it kicks like a raped mule on pcp.


----------

